# Louie Louie Arrives Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I got an e-mail a few days ago from Genny Wall who is a person that is very active in bird and bird owner rights. Somehow she got contacted by a man here in So Cal that had rescued and rehabbed a pigeon and needed to find a home for it. Genny's post to 911 PA said the bird was in Laguna Hills (which is a city right next to mine) so I immediately posted back that I would take the bird.

Genny sent me the contact info for the man who had the bird .. turns out he is actually in Moreno Valley .. ooops .. but, I called him and said I would meet him in Norco thinking I would be going there anyway to take some ducks to my buddy, Bart. Well, with the rain and all, both Bart and I are "quagmired", and we decided that we would just hold the ducks for now. Since I had committed to the Moreno Valley bird, I went to Norco today anyway and met the people and got the bird .. very glad I did.

Two sweeter people you could never meet or find. They had Louie Louie for three months after saving him from a hawk attack. Louie Louie is a white unbanded racing pigeon that will not be flying again due to a broken wing. I was so touched that both the man and his wife shed tears when I picked Louie Louie up and took him to my truck and placed him in my carrier. They love this bird so very much but just weren't able to keep him.

When I got Louie (yes .. got to drop the second Louie from the name) home and got a good look at the wing, I gasped! OMG! Louie has painted feathers on that bad wing (or so it looked) .. OMG .. do I have one of THOSE birds that I am so taken with (no, I do not).

I called the rescuers this evening and was told that Louie had maggots in the wing wound and that somebody told them to put Blu-Kote on it. There was no longer a big blue/purple stain, but the feathers had "penciling" of color on them .. just beautiful and made me think .. well .. maybe .. I got me one of those Gaditano guys .. but no. 

Will get pictures soon .. we are fixing to get just whammied with heavy, heavy rain tonight and tomorrow, so we shall see. All this bad weather is a very serious problem in my area due to the horrible fires and now the mudslides that will happen. There is no danger where I am, but all this rain has made an enormous mess of the duck pens in particular, and I am not a happy camper.

Anyway, look forward to meeting Louie .. he is a looker!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Welcome ''colorful" Louie!!!*

Yey! How cute, a colorful winged pidgie!....glad those maggots are gone! Ugh! 
God Bless that wonderful couple for saving Louie!
God Bless you for giving him the best home possible!
Yes, I sure do look forward to the pics!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the story of Louie. Glad to hear he got a lot of love and attention.

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sure it was so very hard for the couple to give up a bird that they had grown to love so dearly, Terry.  
Keeping an eye open for pictures.  

Speaking of Bart, how's he doing? Very well, I hope.  

The rain you just had has entered AZ. It started very early this morning & is suppose to continue until tomorrow. 
I sure hope it does. We need it desperately. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, looking forward to pictures of Louie. Perhaps the maggots helped save some tissue on that wing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Warning, might be repulsive to some*



CHRISTIN RN said:


> Yey! How cute, a colorful winged pidgie!....glad those maggots are gone! Ugh!


Christin, you expressed what probably 99.9% of people think. 
Gotta step up here and defend the maggots. Actually they may have saved his life. In this day and age I know they are repulsive to think about, but getting maggots in a wound is one of the best debrieders there is. They only eat the dead tissue. They keep a wound clean and infection free. And they do it painlessly! University of Calif. Medical Center has a program and research where they are breeding sterile maggots for just that purpose and are finding them superior to other forms of debrieding wounds especially deep stuff that is hard to get to. In the olden days you could buy maggots at your local pharmacy for that purpose. So I like to think of them as natures little helpers when they are in the wound of a living creature.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many fingers & toes have been saved due to maggot therapy. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts, everyone! Cindy, Bart is doing well all things considered. He still gets tired easily which irritates him to no end but is quite understandable given all that he has been through (multiple heart surgeries and lung surgery). Will see if I can get some pictures today, but it is very, very wet here!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad you were able to pick up "Blue Louie", Terry; it's always nice to meet other people who care so much about animals. I'm sorry you have all that rain and mud to deal with. It flooded all over the county here on Friday, we had a reprieve yesterday but last night it very suddenly started storming (one minute it was calm and dry, then BAM the rain and wind hit the very next minute). It even blew over the patio table complete with umbrella.  It must be discouraging and so hard to work in all that mud and water.  I hope things dry up for you soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with you about the maggots, Margaret. We had some postings about them awhile ago. I understand that there is a certain type used in hospitals.

Again, Terry, you are something else! Adding my thanks to adding Louie (actually, I _love_ the name "Louie Louie" - "Louie Lou??) to your "flock"...

Also, looking forward to seeing pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

